# General > Technical Support >  Audio interference on desktop pc

## Liz

Recently I have started gettng really annoying audio interference on my computer which is so annoying when watching videos or listening to music.  :Frown: 

I have checked all the drivers and used the troubleshooter for audio and no problems found.

I actually wonder whether it could be my broadband connection causing this as this morning it was really bad. Then the internet went off for about five minutes and it has been better since this happened.
However, I checked both the telephoe line and broadband and BT say there are no problems.

I did fit a BT broadband accelerator on Friday in the hope it would help and thought, if it would, then should have seen results by now?

Any advice much appreciated.

----------


## dx100uk

what do you mean by interference/

whats it doing
missing bits out

is this jus online streamed stuff
or its on downloaded stuff as well
or say a cd or mp3 or video file already on your pc and not from an online source

dx

----------


## Liz

Hard to describe but there is an intermittent  loud 'buzzing' sound when I am listening to music via Spotify. When watching a video the audio often breaks up and 'judders'.  It is fine when playing a CD and only happens when listening to online music or watching online videos.

There was hardly any intereference for the past couple of days but more today   :Frown:   It did improve a bit a few days after fitting the i plate so still think it is to do with the broadband connection?

----------


## Liz

Tonight there is hardly any intereference at all so can't be a computer problem.

----------


## dx100uk

nothing to do with the audio on the hardware side then

def something to do with on line content.

or the way its handled.

----------


## dx100uk

firstly back to basic.

id get and try another broadband filter 
[the little box that should be inline between your [only] phoneline socket to your house and
leads to your phone and broadband router ]

if you've a wander phone of anykind with a base station.
try moving that as far away as you can from the broadband route.

dx

----------


## Liz

I contacted BT who carried out some tests and it looks like there is a network fault so someone is going to call me.

Hope this fixes the problem.

----------

